# Colnago age



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

Just got a new old frame. One rear drop has 1E772 and other is stamped M140. The bike is a master but what is the year? Thanks.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Describe or take a picture of ...
(1) rear drop-out: Campagnolo or Colnago with "clover" stamped
(2) seat-tube/top-tube joint: "COLNAGO", "clover" or "C with clover" stamped
(3) straight or curve fork

The serial number suggests early 1990's.


----------



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey, 1. Colnago stamped on rear drop outs 

2. Seat tube has C with clover leaf stamped

3. Straight Flash Fork. 

The frame is gilco design and a LUX master. I was told it was a 2002 vintage. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

If it is a LUX vintage, there should be a "rider" artwork on the top tube. This scheme runs from ~2001 till ~2003. Very nice artwork. So 2002 is valid.


----------



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

Also, the carbon fork is threadless which also makes sense for 2002. Thanks so much.


----------

